

Linux users pay 3x that of Windows users for Humble Indie Bundle 3 - methodin
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/linux-users-pay-3x-that-of-windows-users-for-humble-indie-bundle-3-2011082/

======
nazgoul
I hope companies read that, that still think Linux user aren't willing to pay
for software since "they're not used to it" -.-

